# Henry hoover is home :D



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

my mum got Henry last night and he is way toooo cute!
he makes Lilly look massive- he is much smaller than she was when i got her


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

What a darling....so cute.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

He is lovely looks like he has settled well


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks he is such a cutie and the others have welcomed him in well
he thinks Lilly is his mommy though :lol:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww what a cutey pie......ooh i want want want,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CUDDLE!...:smilewinkgrin:

what age is he???


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

he sooo cute.....


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> awww what a cutey pie......ooh i want want want,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CUDDLE!...:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> what age is he???


he is 8 weeks old


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> he is 8 weeks old


aww thats such a cute age..... there great wee dogs i would love another one....aww mybe in the future...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ahhhhh I want one to add to my spaniel collection...


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

omg how cute is he


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are both Gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Henry is so gorgeous.
He will have tons of fun playing with Lily.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

i hope so, he is ever so sweet and Lilly is a *%"$£!!! so we will see :lol:


----------

